# my little 4wk girl,



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I lost my little girl Davina @ 4 weeks old bless her, she was doing so well but never gained any weight, such a short time with us, but never to 4get, 






rest in peace my sweat heart, xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless, is that her in the pic,,,,,, you tried your best with her,,, RIP little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

yes that is a pic of her, she is @ peace now bless her, x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I have a tear in my eye now.. so sad... but at least she's no longer poorly


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

RIP little one xxx


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah bless xxx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

my rottie is keeping her company, fara loved kittens, she will be taking her as one of her own, may they rest in peace together


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Bless her shes at peace playing with my springer Lady.may they RIP XX


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Im so sorry its terrible when they go so youngbut you did all you could for her,it just wasnt meant to be.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP Davina xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

thanx for all ur support last week when Davina passed over to her new life,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Linda-she was indeed a special little gal


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sleep Tight sweet girl


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

thats very sad,some things just don't seem fair...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

what a beautiful girl.. such a shame


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww run free little one


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sleep Tight little lady.
I hope my Northy is giving you cuddles over Rainbow Bridge.

So sorry for your loss Linda it must have been so tough!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I've just seen this post. I'm so sorry Linda. It's very hard when you lose a baby. I lost a little girl, Skye, at 6 weeks last year, the vet said it was Fading Kitten Syndrome and there was nothing I could do

Run Free Over Rainbow Bridge Davina*


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry Linda only just seen this.

Run Free little Davina


----------



## carol v (Apr 13, 2008)

Very sad, so sorry, she was so pretty


----------



## ashpot (May 24, 2008)

so sorry for your sad loss thinking of you at this sad timexxx


----------

